# unklare Widerstandsmesswerte an geschirmten Kabel



## Emanon (12 Juni 2020)

Einen guten Abend,

ich bin heute bei der Instandsetzung einer Anlage Ã¼ber ein Kabel "gestolpert" aus dessen Widerstandsmesswerten ich mir keinen Reim bilden kann.
Ich würde das PhÃ¤nomen aber gerne verstehen und hoffe das mir vielleicht jemand helfen kann. Mein Kollege konnte es zumindest nicht.

Situation ist folgende:

Es handelt sich um ein geschirmtes 4-adriges Kabel 3L+PE eines Motors ca. 20m lang, verlegt vom Schaltschrank ohne weitere Klemmstellen bis zum Motor.
Alle 4 Adern sind an beiden Enden des Kabels jeweils in einer Lüsterklemme kurzgeschlossen. Lediglich der Schirm liegt noch in einer Schirmklemme auf einer Sammelschiene,
welche im Schaltschrank montiert ist, auf. Schaltschrank ist geerdet und Schirmschiene mit der SchaltschrankrÃ¼ckwand verbunden.

Widerstandsmessung von SchaltschrankrÃ¼ckwand zu Schirmschiene ergibt eine Wert <5Ohm.
Messung vom kurzgeschlossenem Kabel zu SchaltschrankrÃ¼ckwand bzw Erde ergibt ca. 500kOhm.
Messung von Schirmschiene zu kurzgeschlossenem Kabel ergibt >40MOhm bzw. keinen Messwert.

An der Stelle scheiter ich schon, da ich mir nicht erklÃ¤ren kann, warum ich unterschiedliche Werte bekomme, da die Masse von Schaltschrank und Schirmschiene die selbe ist
und der Bezugsmesspunkt sich nicht geÃ¤ndert hat.

Klemmt man jetzt den Schirm aus, so dass er keinen Kontakt zu Schrank oder Schiene hat, invertiern sich die Messergebnisse.
Kabel zu RÃ¼ckwand >20MOhm.
Kabel zu Schirmschiene ca. 500kOhm.

Hat jemand einen Hinweis? Das lÃ¤sst mir keine Ruhe.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Blockmove (12 Juni 2020)

Klemm den Schirm ab und mess mal ob ein Ableitstrom zum Schirmpunkt fließt.


----------



## Hesse (12 Juni 2020)

Emanon schrieb:


> Lediglich der Schirm liegt noch in einer Schirmklemme auf einer Sammelschiene,.


 

  Vermutlich ist der Schirm am Motor aber auch noch angeschlossen auf PE.
  Das legt dann Blockmove's Vermutung mit dem Ableitstrom sehr nahen.

EDIT:
 Was hat den der „Abgeklemmte“ Schirm zu PE für ein Widerstand ?


----------



## Gleichstromer (12 Juni 2020)

Womit misst du ? Für solche Messungen sind (Digital)-Multimeter unbrauchbar, zumal wenn noch stromführende Leitungen in der Nähe sind.

Geeignete Messgeräte: Messbrücke mit einigen 10 oder 100 Milliampere Meßstrom für alles niederohmige, Isolationsprüfer mit mehreren 100 Volt Prüfspannung für die Isolationswiderstände.


----------



## Heinileini (12 Juni 2020)

Emanon schrieb:


> Alle 4 Adern sind an beiden Enden des Kabels jeweils in einer Lüsterklemme kurzgeschlossen. Lediglich der Schirm liegt noch in einer Schirmklemme auf einer Sammelschiene, welche im Schaltschrank montiert ist, auf. Schaltschrank ist geerdet und Schirmschiene mit der Schaltschrankrückwand verbunden.


Alle 4 Adern an beiden Enden kurzgeschlossen? Du willst also nur den IsolationsWiderstand zwischen dem Schirm und den 4 Adern messen? Und der Bezugsmesspunkt ist immer derselbe?
Ich habe Dich aber so verstanden, dass Du mal zwischen Rückwand und den 4 Adern und mal zwischen Schirm bzw. Schirmschiene und den 4 Adern misst.
Und zwischen Schirmschiene und Rückwand misst Du < 5 Ohm. Das ist zwar wenig, aber evtl. zuviel, um von derselben Masse auszugehen.
Misst Du denn eine Spannung zwischen Schirmschiene und Rückwand? Der winzigste Spannungsabfall auf der Verbindung zwischen Rückwand und Schirmschiene würde schon Deine Widerstandsmessung stören. Du würdest den zu ermittelnden Widerstand plus einer damit in Reihe geschalteten SpannungsQuelle messen.
Wie wirkt es sich aus, wenn Du bei Deinen Messungen die MessStrippen in Bezug auf die MessStellen tauschst?


----------



## Rudi (12 Juni 2020)

Gleichstromer schrieb:


> Womit misst du ? Für solche Messungen sind (Digital)-Multimeter unbrauchbar, zumal wenn noch stromführende Leitungen in der Nähe sind.
> 
> Geeignete Messgeräte: Messbrücke mit einigen 10 oder 100 Milliampere Meßstrom für alles niederohmige, Isolationsprüfer mit mehreren 100 Volt Prüfspannung für die Isolationswiderstände.



Ich habe Digtal-Meßgeräte hassen gelernt. Bin noch mit analogen Zeigermeßgeräten / Prüflampen und Lastprüfern aufgewachsen. Hole mir diese auch heute noch im Zweifelsfall.


----------



## Hesse (12 Juni 2020)

Gleichstromer schrieb:


> Geeignete Messgeräte: Messbrücke mit einigen 10 oder 100 Milliampere Meßstrom für alles niederohmige, Isolationsprüfer mit mehreren 100 Volt Prüfspannung für die Isolationswiderstände.



  Davon geh ich unter Fachleuten aus, dass die richtigen Geräte für den jeweiligen anwendungsfall verwendet werden.
  Er hat ja auch geschrieben >40Mohm das lässt schon sehr auf ein richtiges Isolationsmessgerät schließen.



  Wie war rostiger Nagel sein Spruch mit dem  Hammer ?


----------



## Emanon (13 Juni 2020)

Hat sich erledigt.
Mein Kollege aus der Vorschicht hat sich nicht für das Ganze interessiert und das Kabel einfach angeschlossen.
Ich konnte nochmal messen und sämtliche Anomalien sind fort und die Iso-Widerstände i.O

Ich kann leider nix mehr abklemmen und rumprobieren, da sich der Analgenteil schon im Testlauf befindet. 
Sehr unbefriedigend.

@Heinileini:  Ich hatte tatsache eine Spannung zwischen Rückwand und Schirmschiene  gemessen. Lag zwischen 0,1V - 0,2V. Diese ist jetzt auch weg.
Messstrippen tauschen war egal.

Messgeräte waren übrigens ein Benning MM6-2 und ein Fluke 1653B.
Das  Benning ist ein Multimeter und für meinen Bereich recht  alltagstauglich. Produktionsbetrieb und selten Leistungen über 2kW. Wenn  man im Hinterkopf hat, dass es einem nicht unbedingt Absolutwerte  liefert, zum feststellen von Sollabweichungen taugen die Geräte  jedenfalls. Wenn es dann um konkrete Zahlen geht, holt man eben den  großen Klopper aus dem Schrank.

Vielen Dank für die Unterstützung.


----------

